

How to travel from China to Taiwan using Google Map - maxwin

‎1. Open Google Maps<p>2. Click "Get directions"<p>3. Type "China" as your starting point<p>4. Type "Taiwan" as your destination.<p>5. Read step 48(Warning:not everyone can follow this step)<p>LOL!
======
dlikhten
New York to Paris is the classic one. They took it down though (big frowny
face)

